# Vortex Razor HD 10x42 Binocs Brand New - Unused



## SatchSquatch (Sep 24, 2013)

Brand new and unused. Box and all contents included. Fully transferable warranty. Save over $80 tax and get $75 off retail for a total savings of over $150. I bought a vortex optics package at the Full Curl society auction and these came in the package. I don't need the binocs. There are no problems with them whatsoever.

Local pickup in Draper, UT preferred.

Pictures and contact info in ad.

https://www.ksl.com/index.php?nid=218&ad=38678955&cat=405


----------

